
Gopher Reading List: A curated selection of blog posts on Go - petercooper
https://github.com/enocom/gopher-reading-list
======
O_H_E
Similar Rust Reading lists

[https://github.com/ctjhoa/rust-learning](https://github.com/ctjhoa/rust-
learning)

[https://github.com/brson/rust-
anthology/blob/master/master-l...](https://github.com/brson/rust-
anthology/blob/master/master-list.md)

------
gameswithgo
A list of my videos, teaching programming in Go:

[https://gameswithgo.org/topics.html](https://gameswithgo.org/topics.html)

------
guessmyname
Most of the links point to 3rd-party blog posts that could be taken down any
time.

I think a better GitHub project would be to cache the content of those
articles — in accordance with their respective copyright terms, of course. I
was personally disappointed that not many books have been referenced there,
nor formal papers. Good list nonetheless, for people who have no idea what to
read or where to start.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
As I understand it, at least in the US, there are copyright exceptions for
archives.

Perhaps you can suggest to the author that they generate archives [0] for each
post and provide a backup link.

[0] [https://archive.is/](https://archive.is/)

------
more-entropy
May be somebody could recommend same list about Rust?

~~~
O_H_E
I had to search that couple of days ago

[https://github.com/ctjhoa/rust-learning](https://github.com/ctjhoa/rust-
learning)

[https://github.com/brson/rust-
anthology/blob/master/master-l...](https://github.com/brson/rust-
anthology/blob/master/master-list.md)

------
kuschku
So, are those posts available via gopher://, or why is this called a gopher
reading list?

~~~
Jaruzel
Easily fixed:

\- When talking about Go the language: type it as 'GOpher'

\- When talking about the protocol Gopher: type it as 'Gopher'.

If even just the HN community adopted this, there'd be less confusion.

~~~
shaftoe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol)#Decline](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_\(protocol\)#Decline)

"In March 2017 Veronica indexed 133 gopher servers"

[https://blog.golang.org/8years](https://blog.golang.org/8years)

"Go has been embraced by developers all over the world with approximately one
million users worldwide. In the freshly published 2017 Octoverse by GitHub, Go
has become the #9 most popular language, surpassing C. Go is the fastest
growing language on GitHub in 2017 in the top 10 with 52% growth over the
previous year. In growth, Go swapped places with Javascript, which fell to the
second spot with 44%."

~~~
Jaruzel
And? Gopher (the protocol) is not dead yet. There's an active retro community
keeping it alive and developing it. Just because it's no longer mainstream
doesn't mean it should be erased from our lexicon.

How about I invent something and call it COBOL, is that OK?

If we expect our industry to ever grow up, we need to respect its history, and
not keep overwriting it.

~~~
mratzloff
They can coexist.

~~~
g4z
No.. there can only be one!

